# no se lo diré nada



## liberte64

Hola todos!!!

No le cuentes nada a pedro de todo esto.
De acuerdo, no le diré nada.

No se lo diré nada, me suena raro, pero no sé cómo explicarme por qué es incorrecto.

Alguien me puede dar unas ideas por fa?

Gracias!!!


----------



## Rayines

liberte64 said:


> Hola todos!!!
> 
> No le cuentes nada a *P*edro de todo esto.
> De acuerdo, no le diré nada.
> 
> No se lo diré nada, me suena raro, pero no sé cómo explicarme por qué es incorrecto.
> 
> Alguien me puede dar unas ideas por fa?
> 
> Gracias!!!


Está perfecto, sólo te corregí unas faltas ortográficas. Con respecto a "No se lo diré nada", sólo lo podrías contestar si alguien te preguntara: ¿Se lo dirás?" (el "nada" es un refuerzo de la negación en ese caso) .


----------



## liberte64

Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Pinairun

No *le* (OI) diré *nada* (OD).

No *se *(OI) *lo* (OD) diré.

A mí me suena muy extraño "no se lo diré nada" (?)

Saludos


----------



## Agró

Lo correcto sería: No le diré nada.

_No se lo diré nada_ suena extrañísimo, incorrecto, diría yo. Pensé en que la razón podría ser la duplicidad de objeto directo (lo/nada), pero...

Se *lo* diré *todo*, en cambio, es correcto


----------



## Rayines

Agró said:


> Lo correcto sería: No le diré nada.
> 
> _No se lo diré nada_ suena extrañísimo, incorrecto, diría yo. Pensé en que la razón podría ser la duplicidad de objeto directo (lo/nada), pero...
> 
> Se *lo* diré *todo*, en cambio, es correcto


Pónganse en el lugar de un niño: La madre le pregunta (acá en Argentina): "¡Decime dónde escondiste mi libro!", y el chico, que estaba enojado con ella porque le había dado una penitencia, le contesta: "¡No te lo voy a decir (en otros países "diré") nada!". "Nada" no es objeto directo en ese caso, sino una especie de complemento circunstancial (="de ninguna manera"). ¿Se entiende qué quiero decir?


----------



## Garyspleen

Pues yo creo que " no se lo diré nada esta mal gramaticamente. Y creo que si lo oigo tambien se escucharia mal. La manera correcta de decir seria NO LE DIRE NADA o NO SE LO DIRE. el LO es objecto directo asi como el NADA.. y es una repeticion lo que se hace. Asi que hay que suprimir LO cuando se pone NADA y viceversa. De otra manera se puede decir pero suena incorrecto.


----------



## Rayines

Garyspleen said:


> Pues yo creo que " no se lo diré nada esta mal gramaticamente. Y creo que si lo oigo tambien se escucharia mal. La manera correcta de decir seria NO LE DIRE NADA o NO SE LO DIRE. el LO es objecto directo asi como el NADA.. y es una repeticion lo que se hace. Asi que hay que suprimir LO cuando se pone NADA y viceversa. De otra manera se puede decir pero suena incorrecto.


hola y bienvenido/a al foro: ¿Tampoco has escuchado nunca a un niño decirle a su madre: "Esto no te lo doy nada"?


----------



## la_machy

Yo la verdad no se si es correcto o no. Sin embargo estoy de acuerdo con Rayines y lo entiendo muy bien porque en México es muy usual ese "nada"  al final de una aseveración  negativa, me imagino que es con  el objeto de redundar el sentido de negación ya establecido. Ej. "JUAN, DEJASTE LOS PLATOS SUCIOS ¡LAVALOS!... ¡YO NO FUI, NO LOS LAVO NADA! (responde Juán).


----------



## Garyspleen

Bueno, ese NADA al final de la oracion, no la tiene la variante del español que hablo (de El Salvador) o quiza no la he oido. 

Pero en algo estoy seguro, que aunque no sea gramaticalmente correcto, es un toque de la variante donde dicen eso... y pues se la gente lo dice asi.. asi que se diga. Asi es como el español es una lengua viva


----------



## la_machy

Quiza este comentario esta fuera de contexto, pero no puedo dejar de pensar, al estar tratándo la exactitud gramatical de "no se lo diré nada", que Garyspleen tiene razón y el Español es una lengua víva. Las reglas de gramática existen en beneficio del uso correcto del idioma. Sinembargo, es curiosos pensar que si las aplicáramos todo el tiempo probablemente se perdería lo que tanto pelean los traductores y quienes comparan el mismo idioma de un país a otro: los matices.


----------



## Rayines

Hola: Me parece totalmente válido traer la "corrección" del idioma, como lo hacen Pinairum y Agró, y muy interesante la postura de la machy y la del último mensaje de Garyspleen. Como no hay otro argentino a la vista  para confirmar esta manera de decir que a veces usamos (aunque supongo que no es necesario), quiero reiterar dos cositas:
1) Traje a colación la expresión sólo porque liberte64 la mencionó, y forma parte del mismo título. No estoy segura (porque no nos da más contexto), de si alguna vez lo oyó así (en cuyo caso podría provenir de un argentino), o lo pregunta porque a él/ella misma se le ocurrió. De otra manera ni se me hubiera ocurrido incluirla.
2) Y además insisto en que la expresión "No se lo diré nada" no es lo mismo que: "No le diré nada", es decir que "nada" allí no tiene la función de objeto directo, en cuyo caso, creo que sería incorrecto desde todo punto de vista.
"Nada" es un refuerzo (quizás mal emplazado, no lo sé), del "no" adverbio de negación.
liberte: espero que me entiendas.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Rayines, confirmo que en lenguaje coloquial utilizamos a veces el "nada" como un simple refuerzo de la negación. Por ejemplo: _No iré nada_, que equivale a decir _No pienso ir, No iré en absoluto. _


----------



## Rayines

MarieSuzanne said:


> Rayines, confirmo que en lenguaje coloquial utilizamos a veces el "nada" como un simple refuerzo de la negación. Por ejemplo: _No iré nada_, que equivale a decir _No pienso ir, No iré en absoluto. _


¡Sí, "en absoluto" era el sinónimo que no me salía!


----------



## ManPaisa

Rayines said:


> ¡Sí, "en absoluto" era el sinónimo que no me salía!


 

Por aquí igual.

*No se lo diré nada* es una forma coloquial de decir *después de todo, no se lo diré.*
No sé si es correcto, pero todo el mundo lo dice y lo entiende.

Creo que ese *nada* es un enfatizador de la negación. En otros idiomas, ese tipo de enfatizadores son tan comunes que han llegado a (casi) reemplazar a la propia negación (*rien* en francés, *mica* en italiano, por ejemplo)


----------



## Ibermanolo

A mí me parece totalmente incorrecto además de malsonante.


----------



## Servando

la_machy said:


> en México es muy usual ese "nada"  al final de una aseveración  negativa, me imagino que es con  el objeto de redundar el sentido de negación ya establecido. Ej. "JUAN, DEJASTE LOS PLATOS SUCIOS ¡LAVALOS!... ¡YO NO FUI, NO LOS LAVO NADA! (responde Juán).



Desde luego que es usual decir NADA, pero la construcción es diferente.

¡YO NO FUI, NO LOS LAVO NADA! 
¡Yo no fui, no los lavo! 
¡Yo no fui, no lavo nada! 
No le diré nada. 
No se lo diré nada 
No se lo diré 

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

> A mí me parece totalmente incorrecto además de malsonante.


 
*Nada*
Del DRAE:
*5. *adv. neg. De ninguna manera, de ningún modo.

O sea que, resuelto lo de la incorrección.


----------



## Ibermanolo

ManPaisa said:


> Del DRAE:
> *5. *adv. neg. De ninguna manera, de ningún modo.


 
¿A qué te refieres?


----------



## ManPaisa

*No se lo diré nada==>  No se lo diré de ninguna manera, de ningún modo, en absoluto, después de todo.*


----------



## Rayines

ManPaisa said:


> *Nada*
> Del DRAE:
> *5. *adv. neg. De ninguna manera, de ningún modo.
> 
> O sea que, resuelto lo de la incorrección.


¡Nos desasnaste, ManPaisa!


----------



## Ibermanolo

Puedo aceptar todas éstas:

No le diré nada
No se lo diré
Nada. No sé lo diré
No se lo diré, nada, me niego a decírselo.

Pero en ningún caso "no se lo diré nada". Nada, imposible aceptar que eso sea correcto.


----------



## Metztli

Garyspleen said:


> Pues yo creo que " no se lo diré nada esta mal gramaticamente. Y creo que si lo oigo tambien se escucharia mal. La manera correcta de decir seria NO LE DIRE NADA o NO SE LO DIRE. el LO es objecto directo asi como el NADA.. y es una repeticion lo que se hace. Asi que hay que suprimir LO cuando se pone NADA y viceversa. De otra manera se puede decir pero suena incorrecto.


 
Estoy completamente de acuerdo con Garyspleen. 

O es una o es otra, pero no las dos juntas.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Ibermanolo said:


> Pero en ningún caso "no se lo diré nada". Nada, imposible aceptar que eso sea correcto.



Es que te empeñas en interpretar "nada" como un pronombre (y, como tal, redundante si ya está el "lo"), cuando aquí es un simple adverbio de negación.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Tal vez tengáis razón pero es que en España jamás se oiría decir eso, no se entiende y suena muy mal.


----------



## 8-bit

Servando said:


> Desde luego que es usual decir NADA, pero la construcción es diferente.
> 
> ¡YO NO FUI, NO LOS LAVO NADA!
> ¡Yo no fui, no los lavo!
> ¡Yo no fui, no lavo nada!
> No le diré nada.
> No se lo diré nada
> No se lo diré
> 
> Saludos


Yo estoy totalmente de acuedo con Servando.

Aquí en México nunca he escuchado tal uso para la palabra "nada". Es probable que sea la primera vez que lo leo, también.

Sería más usual (para mí) algo como "No los lavo *para nada*" o "No se lo diré *para nada*".

¿Es posible que este uso de la palabra se haya agregado al DRAE recientemente?


----------



## Pinairun

> ¿Es posible que este uso de la palabra se haya agregado al DRAE recientemente?


 
En la edición del DRAE de* 1803* ya aparece como:
Nada. Adverbio de negar: De ninguna manera, de ningún modo. _Nihil_.

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

> Aquí en México nunca he escuchado tal uso para la palabra "nada". Es probable que sea la primera vez que lo leo, también.


 
Es lo bueno de participar en el foro.  Uno aprende términos y usos nuevos, que jamás habría oído en otros lugares.


----------



## la_machy

Sería más usual (para mí) algo como "No los lavo *para nada*" o "No se lo diré *para nada*".
8-bit....Estas dos expresiones sí que creo que están totalmente incorrectas, ya que antes se dijo que *nada* significa segun DRAE "de ninguna manera", luego estarías diciendo _"No los lavo *para* de ninguna manera" _


----------



## Pinairun

En lenguaje informal, en España por lo menos, se usa "para nada" en sentido negativo como equivalente a "en absoluto" o "de ninguna menera":
_-¿Te ha molestado lo que han dicho?_
_-No, para nada_ (No, en absoluto)

Saludos


----------



## piraña utria

Hola.

Han dilucidado su corrección suficientemente, pero me incluyo entre los que han leído por primera vez "nada" en ese contexto.

No sé ManPaisa si podría ser un uso regional: mi esposa es rola con unas raíces bien variadas (llaneras y "boyaco-santandereanas"), y también le ha extrañado esa construcción al examinarla.

Saludos,


----------



## anthodocheio

MarieSuzanne said:


> Rayines, confirmo que en lenguaje coloquial utilizamos a veces el "nada" como un simple refuerzo de la negación. Por ejemplo: _No iré nada_, que equivale a decir _No pienso ir, No iré en absoluto. _


 


ManPaisa said:


> *Nada*
> Del DRAE:
> *5. *adv. neg. De ninguna manera, de ningún modo.
> 
> O sea que, resuelto lo de la incorrección.


 


Rayines said:


> Como no hay otro argentino a la vista  para confirmar esta manera de decir que a veces usamos (aunque supongo que no es necesario), quiero reiterar dos cositas:
> 1) Traje a colación la expresión sólo porque liberte64 la mencionó, y forma parte del mismo título. No estoy segura (porque no nos da más contexto), de si alguna vez lo oyó así (en cuyo caso podría provenir de un argentino), o lo pregunta porque a él/ella misma se le ocurrió. De otra manera ni se me hubiera ocurrido incluirla.
> 2) Y además insisto en que la expresión "No se lo diré nada" no es lo mismo que: "No le diré nada", es decir que "nada" allí no tiene la función de objeto directo, en cuyo caso, creo que sería incorrecto desde todo punto de vista.
> "Nada" es un refuerzo (quizás mal emplazado, no lo sé), del "no" adverbio de negación.
> liberte: espero que me entiendas.


 

Yo sí que entiento porque en griego es una palabra distinta, hace una hora quise decirlo así pero no lo dije porque me pareció mal sonante.

Es el "nada" de "no te quiero nada" por ejemplo...


----------



## ManPaisa

> No sé ManPaisa si podría ser un uso regional: mi esposa es rola con unas raíces bien variadas (llaneras y "boyaco-santandereanas"), y también le ha extrañado esa construcción al examinarla.


 
Debe de ser el resultado de una alianza maléfica paisa-argentina (¿= tanguística?) 

Equivale más o menos al* siempre no* mexicano: 


*A: ¿Sí fue Juan a la fiesta? *
*B: No, no fue nada* (_No, siempre no_ - Mex.)
*C. ¡Qué lastima! Espero que vaya a la próxima.*

¿Tampoco lo han oído nunca?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

la_machy said:


> Sería más usual (para mí) algo como "No los lavo *para nada*" o "No se lo diré *para nada*".
> 8-bit....Estas dos expresiones sí que creo que están totalmente incorrectas, ya que antes se dijo que *nada* significa segun DRAE "de ninguna manera", luego estarías diciendo _"No los lavo *para* de ninguna manera" _



Según el DRAE:

*para **nada**.* * 1.     * loc. adv. coloq. De ningún modo, en absoluto.


De modo que también son correctas.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Yo tampoco he escuchado "no se lo diré nada" y al leerlo en voz alta me suena bastante raro.

Un saludo.


----------



## piraña utria

ManPaisa said:


> Debe de ser el resultado de una alianza maléfica paisa-argentina (¿= tanguística?)
> 
> Equivale más o menos al* siempre no* mexicano:
> 
> 
> *A: ¿Sí fue Juan a la fiesta? *
> *B: No, no fue nada* (_No, siempre no_ - Mex.)
> *C. ¡Qué lastima! Espero que vaya a la próxima.*
> 
> ¿Tampoco lo han oído nunca?



Hola, MP.

Sí, claro. 

Tal vez la razón de no usar el "nada" a solas con el sentido que han destacado sea que "para nada" (pronunciado "pa' nada" obviamente) es bastante común por estos lares.

Saludos,


----------



## la_machy

En fín, personalmente he llegado a la conclusión de que todos tenemos la razón pues de alguna manera,  y muy de acuerdo con el DRAE,  el que no dice *nada, *dice *para nada *o simplemente no dice nada.
Así que en mi español mexicano yo seguiré diciendo "yo no lavo los platos sucios *nada"*

Cordialmente, 
la_machy


----------



## ManPaisa

> el que no dice *nada, *dice *para nada *o simplemente no dice nada.


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

Me sumo a la conexión argentinopaisa.

_- ¿Querés que te cuente un chisme jugoso?_
_- Me tenés cansado con tus chismes. ¿No tenés nada mejor que hacer?_
_- ¡Odioso!_
_- Bueno, está bien... no te enojés. A ver ¿cuál es el chisme?_
_- Ahora para que veas ¡no te lo cuento nada!_
_- Ma' sí, morite._


----------



## ManPaisa

Bocha said:


> Hola:
> 
> Me sumo a la conexión argentinopaisa.
> 
> _- ¿Querés que te cuente un chisme jugoso?_
> _- Me tenés cansado con tus chismes. ¿No tenés nada mejor que hacer?_
> _- ¡Odioso!_
> _- Bueno, está bien... no te enojés. A ver ¿cuál es el chisme?_
> _- Ahora para que veas ¡no te lo cuento nada!_
> _- Ma' sí, morite._


 
Excelente ejemplo.


----------



## pejeman

la_machy said:


> Ej. "JUAN, DEJASTE LOS PLATOS SUCIOS ¡LAVALOS!... ¡YO NO FUI, NO LOS LAVO NI QUÉ NADA! (responde Juán).


 
Variante aún más enfática. O como dicen los jóvenes ahora:

- ¿Qué parte de "no los voy a lavar" fue la que no entendiste?

Saludos.


----------



## Ynez

Yo nunca había oído ese "nada". Vamos, nada de nada.


----------



## ManPaisa

Ynez said:


> Yo nunca había oído ese "nada". Vamos, nada de nada.


 
O sea que no lo habías oído nada.


----------

